# Tablet or Touchscreen device



## Ashes (Jul 4, 2020)

Hi, I'm just starting to learn digital art and animation and don't have any gear... Except for my HP Spectre x360. And my question is, do I need to buy a tablet for around $50 or an HP Pen for around the same price to use on my touchscreen laptop? If anyone have compared these two ways or have used HP Pen + touchscreen, I'll be glad to hear from you soon 🙂


----------



## flowergirl (Jul 11, 2020)

Hi there!!!

I would suggest buying tablet, as far as I remember the pressure sensitivity is better in drawing tablet (depends on what kind of tablet actually)

And I saw my friend use that hp pen thing, and it just heats up really fast

But if you want more portability I think the hp pen is better

So yes, it all comes back to your personal choice 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## m24artz (Oct 27, 2020)

hi good day,first congrats for starting a digital painting and i wish you to be succeed.
as a beginner/experts a simple tablets or mobile are more than enough ,only thing is how we draw and how much effort we give for that work thats very much important ,dint believe just verify my work in instagram M_24_ARTZ all work done in mobile and low cast stylus particularly with one application called autodesk sketchbook .


----------

